# Coustic 560 Old School Powerhouse



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Damn. Me likey!

Vintage Rare Coustic 560 Old School Powerhouse! Works - eBay (item 140413454389 end time Jun-09-10 16:36:37 PDT)


----------

